# Went to cabelas. PSE Impala?



## jeeperman97 (Aug 7, 2009)

Well went to cabelas today. My wife and I picked her up a diamond razors edge. It is her first bow. She shoots damn good to. Well I asked the sales man about the martin jag t/d, He told me they sent all of them back to martin do to imperfections in the risers and limbs. So He pulled out a 50# pse impala for me to shoot. This was my first time shooting a recurve. At about 10to 15yards. I was able to keep a pretty good grouping about the size of a pie plate after about 10 shots. It was a blast. I did like the way the bow shot, but did not care to much for the finish. Any one have any complaints on the impala? I do want to go shoot a Dorado but the local hoyt dealer wont let you shoot them. (just draw them).


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

i have been shooting my impala for about two years now, i just got serious with it in the last few months, for the price they are a great bow, especially to start with, i bought a new string for mine, the one it comes with got worn out, and was loud compared to this string, i havent had any probs with mine.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

jeeperman97 said:


> Well went to cabelas today. My wife and I picked her up a diamond razors edge. It is her first bow. She shoots damn good to. Well I asked the sales man about the martin jag t/d, He told me they sent all of them back to martin do to imperfections in the risers and limbs. So He pulled out a 50# pse impala for me to shoot. This was my first time shooting a recurve. At about 10to 15yards. I was able to keep a pretty good grouping about the size of a pie plate after about 10 shots. It was a blast. I did like the way the bow shot, but did not care to much for the finish. Any one have any complaints on the impala? I do want to go shoot a Dorado but the local hoyt dealer wont let you shoot them. (just draw them).



Never buy bows that you don't shoot.. I can't think that the hoty dealer would not let you test shoot them.. that is such BS I am sorry to say.. I don't think i would buy any thing from them then.. Beacuse they should let you test drive them..

Best,

Cody


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine delaminated after 3 months of relatively light use and I am still waiting to get it sent back after repairs at PSE.


----------



## jeeperman97 (Aug 7, 2009)

cody roiter said:


> Never buy bows that you don't shoot.. I can't think that the hoty dealer would not let you test shoot them.. that is such BS I am sorry to say.. I don't think i would buy any thing from them then.. Beacuse they should let you test drive them..
> 
> Best,
> 
> Cody


I know. They have stoped me from buying my wifes bow from them and a few months ago I was ready to drop 600 bucks on a new compound. But they were stuck up and very ignorant. Any one know of a decent Hoyt dealer in the chicago area?


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Call Pat's Archery in Okmulgee, Oklahoma and ask to speak to Dean or John. http://patsarcheryok.com/ Decent guys, had slightly lower than average competitive prices on new Martin recurves...don't know about Hoyts though---unless I'm mistaken, Hoyt sets the prices that dealers _must_ sell by


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

cody roiter said:


> Never buy bows that you don't shoot.. I can't think that the hoty dealer would not let you test shoot them.. that is such BS I am sorry to say..


Indeed that is [email protected] and I would have taken my money and walked out the door.

If the bow is that "delicate" they are afraid a few shots is going ot break it, I don't want it!


I'm not going to buy a car I can't take out for a test drive, or marry a woman I didn't errr "date" first. 
You have no way of knowing if you are "compatible" or not... Why would I drop my cash on a bow I can't shoot?


----------



## jeeperman97 (Aug 7, 2009)

SandSquid said:


> Indeed that is [email protected] and I would have taken my money and walked out the door.
> 
> If the bow is that "delicate" they are afraid a few shots is going ot break it, I don't want it!
> 
> ...


Got that rite!! I called them up again asking about the dorado, Same answer was given. I then told them that you just lost a customer, I was willing to spend almost 800 dollars, A bow for me and one for my wife. We then went to cabelas and had a great 3 hours with a tech who was so helpfull. He set up my wifes first bow perfectly for her. I Then told him ill see you on my next payday for my recurve!!


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

Samick Sage is a much better beginner bow. Much better than the Impala. As you get more into Trad the Impala will end up in a garage sale or back of the closet. If you want to spend not much more money and get a bow you'll never grow out of, get a Quinn.  As a matter of fact, if you're serious about shooting a recurve, don't waste your time with the cheap stuff and get a Quinn for your first bow. 

Then again, you can always use the cheap bow for shooting carp once you out-grow it.


----------



## jeeperman97 (Aug 7, 2009)

Im Going back to Cabelas to try out a bear Grizzly and the Martin x-150. I have been reading that there is a lot of problems with impala limbs.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

The Impala is manufactured by the Italian company Ragim. Their Tamars series are better quality than the Impalas. If you have to save money, check out the Samick trad bows. They are moderately priced and decent quality. While Martin and Bear are certainly good bows, you pay a lot for the name. LAS has a nice selection of Samick trad bows.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Now granted, I have the Ragim Impala Deluxe but technically it's the same bow as the PSE Impala & so far it shoots very well for me & I've yet to have any issues with it.


----------



## Redneck5544 (Jul 17, 2008)

impala is a good bow to start with it was my first one


----------

